# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  آقای اسیستنت خیلی مخلصیم!

## Vahid_Nasiri

با سلام 
آیا امکان دارد فایل Template این انجمن را که شما زحمت کشیده اید و آنرا به فارسی برگردانده اید برای مقاصد آموزشی این بنده تازه کار یک جایی آپلود کنید؟
بسیار ممنون خواهم شد . اگر به سایت خالق اصلی این انجمن مراجعه کنید مشاهده می کنید که حتی عربها هم Template عربی خودشان را آنجا آپلود کرده اند . فکر می کنم اگر نام ایران هم آنجا اضافه شود بد نباشد
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

1 هفته دیگه  :)

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

با تشکر از پاسخ شما  :oops: 
لطفا خبر اینکار را پس از انجام به اطلاع دوستان برسانید
باز هم متشکرم

----------

